# One-click Rooting?



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not very technologically savy, but I've been doing a lot of reading, and I think I have decent grasp on all of this, but I'm not comfortable enough to try it the long way. I've seen one-click rooting software that doesn't mess with the boot loader for other phones but not the Stratosphere. Does anybody know if there is a program like this for our phone?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope... the options listed here are the ONLY options available, use ODIN or Heimdell to flash in CWM Recovery then flash the SuperUser.Zip... There is no SuperOneClick or anything like that for the Strat, sorry.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. Will doing this wipe my phone? Will it keep the OS on there or will I have to install a custom one? I've heard that the custom ones don't support 4G. Is that true.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

elihanover said:


> Thanks. Will doing this wipe my phone? Will it keep the OS on there or will I have to install a custom one? I've heard that the custom ones don't support 4G. Is that true.


Basic rooting and installing custom recovery does not wipe your phone, and you can continue to use the stock operating system and kernel with them.

For the Stratosphere, all the ROMs available are basically themed/stripped/tweaked versions of stock and typically 4G works as well as any stock ROM. I am not aware of any ROM that works for this phone that doesn't support 4G. Remember to only use ROMs that are specifically designed for this device, don't even try one that is close or similar or you could brick your phone (it is extremely difficult to brick this device, but it is possible). Your choices are pretty slim though, Tweaked, Ginger Fusion (new), TweakStock, Bones (alpha/beta, no longer being developed?), or Ti-X... to my knowledge these are your only choices.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. Would installing a custom ROM wipe the phone? If so, how do I just do the basic rooting and custom recovery? I saw the simplified rooting procedure, but I'm not sure of a lot of the lingo and where to stop.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

elihanover said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Would installing a custom ROM wipe the phone? If so, how do I just do the basic rooting and custom recovery? I saw the simplified rooting procedure, but I'm not sure of a lot of the lingo and where to stop.


Installing a custom ROM typically requires wiping the phone, read the information for each ROM carefully, most will tell you if you need to just wipe and dalvik or clear all data, but I would recommend clearing all data to start at a known good point.

The most common way to root this device only requires TWO things to occur... First, you install CWM Recovery, this allows you to install/flash unsigned packages (ones that are not digitally signed by Samsung), once that is done then you can install Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip from androidsu.com with CWM Recovery, this is all that is absolutely required to root. Basically you follow everything in this post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/ then stop where it talks about flashing a kernel, you don't have to do that.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you. Would replacing my kernel with *RHCP's Kernel* require wiping my phone? Would I have to replace the OS with a ROM too?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Replacing the kernel does not require wiping your phone and generally does not require a specific ROM, but I would wipe cache/dalvik just to be safe.

Make sure to use a kernel that matches your firmware version though, RHCP's kernel is decent and is built using the EI2 kernel source, same as TweakStock, and all of Bag's kernels, if you install any of them you device will _likely_ still work, but the signal strength will not show properly or at all.

If you are on EI2, you have a few options, if you have the FF1 update you are in a bad spot for ROMs at least, there are no FF1 ROMs or kernels out there yet.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh. I am on FF1. I guess I'm SOL for now. Since most people aren't getting this phone anymore, I suppose I shouldn't hold my breath for a working kernel.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Psycleracer (Nov 25, 2012)

(it is extremely difficult to brick this device, but it is possible)

I must be special... I managed to brick mine


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Psycleracer said:


> (it is extremely difficult to brick this device, but it is possible)
> 
> I must be special... I managed to brick mine


Difficult, not impossible... I take it you did something to mess up recovery? Otherwise there is/was probably a way out...


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Even if you mess up recovery, if download mode is good you can still flash EH2. Sure, it's not ideal, but you can.


----------

